# Rares averses



## silvietta80

Buongiorno,
in metereologia é corretto tradurre "rares averses" in "tempo instabile localmente temporalesco"? Non riesco a capire bene l'utilizzo di "rares" in questo contesto.
Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silvietta,
"Rares averses" significa che ci sono scrosci (di pioggia, grandine o neve) infrequenti (anzi ancora meno => rari), tuttavia non vuole dire che sono temporaleschi, cioè con lampi e fulmine.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Silvietta 
Sono d'accordo con Matou  et ... en saisissant l'occasion

Ciao, mon cher Matou ! 
Est-ce-qu'on pourrait dire "sporadici rovesci"? 

Un tas de biz


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ciao, mon cher Matou !
> Est-ce-qu'on pourrait dire "sporadici rovesci"?
> Un tas de biz


Ciao carissima Yulan,
 Hai fatto centro: ecco come si diceva un tempo in francese "averses sporadiques", non queste "rares averses" che non capisci perché rares, poiché te le prendi tutte addosso se sei così sfortunato da stare nella zona sbagliata! Rovescio è la parola che ho cercato invano... sì, lo so che è usuale! Che memoraccia!
Come sempre, gros bisous


----------



## stefano1488

Nelle previsioni meteorologiche italiane credo di aver sentito spesso _"rovesci sparsi"_.


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup, mon cher Matou  
Eh, bon,  ... tu devras bien décider de passer tes prochaînes vacances en Italie!
Gros bisous à toi 


Ciao Stefano ,
Sì, è vero anche "rovesci sparsi" si sente sovente, ma "sparsi" si riferisce all'ampiezza del fenomeno: qua e là, sparpagliati ("épars") ; mentre "sporadici" alla frequenza ("rares") "

Bonne journée!


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Eh, bon, ... tu devras bien décider de passer tes prochaines vacances en Italie!


Magari potessi! Bzz 

En français, je préfère décidément "sporadique" à "rare" , c'est bien plus précis (CNRTL: _Q__ui se produit d'une manière irrégulière, qui apparaît çà et là, isolément et/ou de temps en temps_).


----------

